# Bread Pudding Savory TNT



## kadesma (Oct 30, 2010)

We are going to have savory bread pudding tomorrow night along with a green salad and sandwiches on nice crusty bread. The sandwiches will be mortadella,chicken, egg salad. The pudding will be bread cubes drenched in melted butter, diced shallot and garlic in butter alng with halved cherry tomatoes, kosher salt and pepper, add some basil leaves shredded,parmesan make a custard of6-8 eggs a cup of milk ook til soft and and slightly puffy and golden serve and enjoy
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 30, 2010)

Sounds good...I much prefer savory to sweet.  Copied and pasted!  Again...I'm swiping all of Kades recipes!!


----------



## kadesma (Oct 30, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sounds good...I much prefer savory to sweet.  Copied and pasted!  Again...I'm swiping all of Kades recipes!!


Glad to share with you.
kades


----------

